
Spotify is showing ads to their premium users - rplnt
https://community.spotify.com/t5/Ongoing-Issues/Desktop-Browse-turn-off-digster-ad-autoplay/idi-p/1367818
======
rplnt
I already posted about their superb ad format[1], but it happens to be an ad
that is shown to premium users as well. Is it Spotify's negligence, intended
malice or they just don't have control over the ads they show?

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11853123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11853123)

